# UFC 91: Couture vs. Lesnar



## jaxadam (Sep 3, 2008)

Interesting on many different levels. This is sure to be a hyped and exciting fight. Randy has a lot of experience, and can handle bigger stronger guys, but Lesnar is a firecracker who can explode at any second.

Either Dana is paying Randy a lot of money, or giving him the fight he wants for him to come back. That ought to be interesting to find out as well.


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2008)

Woah. Yeah... I'd definitely be willing to pay to see that.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm there
randy is the master of transforming himself to be his opponents worst match up by fight time


----------



## Regor (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this for real?? I didn't see anything about this over at Sherdog!


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 3, 2008)

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®

It's real.


----------



## st2012 (Sep 3, 2008)

This should be interesting.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 3, 2008)

i know lesnars a monster, but IMO, this ALMOST isnt even a fair fight. he beat the shit out of silvia who was also 265(of course hes not built like lesnar at the same weight) but silva has been around the block. lesnar has serious promise, but like kimbo slice, just because your a big badass, doesnt mean you know , understand, or can even compete in the real fight game. Especially against one of the best fighters ever.


----------



## Regor (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I just read 3 articles on Sherdog.


IMO, this is fucking STUPID! If Randy is coming back, Lesnar doesn't deserve a title shot yet. He's had what, 3 total fights? 2 in the UFC? He lost to Mir, won against Herring. How does that qualify him as a HW contender?? And did you see the amount of showboating he did when he beat Herring?? He was acting like it fucking meant something. He's a douche XXXL.

The RIGHT thing to do, would have been to unify the titles, and have Couture fight Nogueria. But that can't happen because they already have him set to fight Mir. So I guess the winner of Couture/Lesnar gets a belt, and the winner of Nog/Mir gets a belt... then they fight to unify. Which is retarded.

I woulda told Mir, "Hey, either you can fight Nog for a meaningless placeholder of a title, or you can wait one more fight, and take on the winner of Nog/Randy for the real deal." I bet he'd wait. I would. And Mir's a guy of substance too. I bet he's pissed now.

Couture's gonna tap Lesnar out. I can't pick a winner from Nog/Mir, but I'm leaning towards Nog, but I like Mir's performances lately. He's looking really good, like the Mir we knew before the motorcycle accident.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 3, 2008)

as far as mir and nog, i gotta go with mir, hes just been looking sharper and sharper since his return


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel sorry for Brock.

'Nuff said. 

That said, it is a fight, and one never knows. Brock certainly has the _potential_ to beat Randy, but 'cmon. Maybe Randy's only downside is his age, and he's shown time and time again that that's not really a factor. Interestingly, the vegas odds guy have Randy only as a slight favorite.

Now, as for Brock, I can't understand this "throw him to the wolves" mentality, but hey, if Brock wants it.  I like what EliteXC is doing with Kimbo, and slowly building him up, a la, Mike Tyson.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

BTW, I will state this now. No one on this board knows more about MMA than me.  Roger comes close, but he is a strange fanboi.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> No one on this board knows more about MMA than me.



That's a pretty strong and blind claim, and I'm willing to bet that you don't know a lot of people's history on here


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> BTW, I will state this now. No one on this board knows more about MMA than me.  Roger comes close, but he is a strange fanboi.



yea bob, dont say stupid shit like that, you know how it goes, theres always some one better and more knowledgable.
and besides, unless you can predict the future, it wont help.

lets quit trying to convince everyone your the biggest mma super fan ever and focus on talking about lesnar getting beaten down

as for throwing lesnar to the wolves, i'm sure thats what he wants, if he loses, its chocked up to inexperience, if he wins, it completely legitmaizes him


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

I state it again.

1. I trained judo for 2 years
2. I wrestled in school
3. I've boxed, albeit not competitively, since I was 12.

4. I've been a fan of MMA since 1998. 
5. I've seen every UFC fight
6. I've seen almost every Pride fight
7. I've seen hoards of smaller organization fights - KOTG, Pancrase, etc. Many since their inception.

8. I've trained MMA. I could tell you almost every type of commonly used A) strike, B) submission, C) ground control, D) throw, and E) takedown. And do them. 

9. I have a huge collection of martial arts books, tapes, and media. Both competition and training.

10. I know the near complete history of martial arts in every form - boxing, wrestling, and pankration. And their evolution into modern forms.

11. I also have a great sense of humor...  


But watch calling my proclamations "stupid shit." Or I might armbar your ass.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> That's a pretty strong and blind claim, and I'm willing to bet that you don't know a lot of people's history on here



Enlighten me. 

Quiz!

1. What's this?






2. What's this?






3. What's this?






4. What is pankration? What does the word mean? Where did it originate?

5. What do you do to initiate a takedown, when attacking the legs?


That's simple enough. You know these, without looking them up, then you know a thing or 3. (But I bet I still know more. )


----------



## jymellis (Sep 3, 2008)

im not going to argue any training years here. i say lesnar will win. under 1 minute of the first round.


jym


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 3, 2008)

^ Sounds like a lot of people on here, and a lot of people we know as well. I would say I hold a similar resume, and in addition, know a lot of professional fighters either personally, or through someone else.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Enlighten me.
> 
> Quiz!
> 
> ...



1. Looks like someone getting ready to get slammed.

2. Looks like a oma plata to me.

3. Looks close to a Muay Thai clinch.

4. If pankration is any relation to Pancrase, then I'd say it's a form of hybrid fighting consisting of strikes and wrestling.

5. Please be more specific... Is uke facing you? Leg take down, Osoto Gari?

Look we can go back and forth and google pictures of shit and ask each other questions, and I'm sure I can come up with 5 questions you can't answer, but I have a feeling it still isn't going to prove your claim.


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 3. What's this?



Foreplay?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 3, 2008)

well bob, lets put it like this, its like guitar, i cant read music, and i dont know chord names ect... but i can shred the fur off a bear. 

same here, i'v been watching ufc, well, since 1 honostly, since then i'v watched tons and tons of fights, i know whos who, i know what moves and styles they excell at, i know whos likely to win a fight based on their style. Could i name the moves? no, not the majority, but that doesnt mean i dont know what i'm talking about. 

besides, you couldnt armbar me, i'm a 250 pound man mountain!!

please dont armbar me


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

i would like nothing more than to see Lesnar get his ass kicked after that little "haha" thing he did after the end of the fight againt Hearing. But, i dont think it will be such an easy task for Couture, Lesnar controled Hearing, a great fighter, so well and beat him like nothing. On the other hand Couture is the shit!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 3, 2008)

Randy said:


> Foreplay?






I wish I could rep you for that.


----------



## COBHC (Sep 3, 2008)

Interesting , didnt think couture wanted anything to do with ufc anymore. Although im a lesnar fan i see Couture winning by submission.


----------



## FredGrass (Sep 3, 2008)

Brock Lesnar's probably gonna be the biggest pretzel I've ever seen.
Live on Pay-Per-View!

And I also wish I could rep Randy for that foreplay comment. Pure gold.

EDIT: Also, don't be mistaken, I like and have faith in Brock Lesnar, but Randy Couture? I just don't see it happening. Randy Couture is my man.

Also PS - I'm really fucking tired of all these juice monkeys (read: steroid freaks) running around in matching glitter-clad affliction tops and tight jeans looking for trouble. I really wish they'd just stay home and do some co-op squats or something. Everyone at the club's a fuckin MMA champ these days.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> ^.
> 1. Looks like someone getting ready to get slammed.
> 
> 2. Looks like a oma plata to me.
> ...


1. Sure, but imprecise. It's a Greco-Roman wrestling move called a reverse lift.
2. Correct!
3. Muay Thai clinch is right, but what do the Thai call it?  (A- Plum Clinch)
4. Pankration is actually the original MMA sport, and it was a mix of striking, wrestling, and submissions. It was contested in the original Greek Olympics, along with boxing (which was more like modern kickboxing) and wrestling.
5. Eh. Wrestling 101. When initiating a leg takedown, the first thing you do is change levels. Leg tackles in Judo are sub-par, in comparison. Freestyle wrestling, son. 

I told you I know a lot.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> besides, you couldnt armbar me, i'm a 250 pound man mountain!!
> 
> please dont armbar me


That's the spirit!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Moved this to Sports Talk.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I wish I could rep you for that.



Now you can.


----------



## daybean (Sep 4, 2008)

ok, since this fight isnt till November. who here is watching 88 this weekend. it is a very good fight card imo.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 4, 2008)

Man I definately have to get that one. I would much rather see Fedor vs. Couture though.


----------



## Regor (Sep 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> BTW, I will state this now. No one on this board knows more about MMA than me.  Roger comes close, but he is a strange fanboi.



Oh Bob... must I break this pic out again??











And its grown since then...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a way bigger collection that that. 

But I can't post them,... for uh, certain "obvious" reasons. But you just keep dreaming. You're an amusing sort.

Not to mention all the instructional shit I have. Hordes. You're a fan, Rog. Me? I'm the MMAC.


----------



## Regor (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, but you know what dude? I did Tae Kwon Do when I was younger. Made it to black belt. I even tried out for wrestling in H.S. Was pretty good at it, but I didn't continue either... why? I don't enjoy pain.

Besides, I picked up playing guitar at the same time I started doing wrestling. We know which one out 


Just cuz you 'do' it and I 'watch' it doesn't mean I understand it any less than you do bro. I think we can both agree that two of the most knowledgeable people in MMA would be Stephen Quadros and Bas Rutten. And there's been plenty of times when I'll say something, only to be followed by either Stephen or Bas saying what I had just said, only seconds later. I'm not going to say I know more than you or you me. I'm just saying I know shitloads and so do you.


And if Fedor eventually fights Couture... I don't care what has to happen to make it happen, but we are definately getting together to watch that one!! 

EDIT: BTW, your Judo for 2 years? My TKD was ~8


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2008)

1. I have every UFC PPV.
2. I have 90% of the Prides.
3. I have 50% or so of the KOTC.
4. I have all the Abu Dhabi tournaments on DVD.
5. I have a bunch of Grapplequests.
6. I have the inaugural Yamma.
7. I have a bunch of EliteXCs.
8. I have almost all of the WEC. I do have every one since Zuffa took over.
9. Seen every episode of TUF. (Don't have them on DVD or... "other", though.)

10. I have every Mario Sperry Instructional DVD
11. I have the Tony Cechinne Catch Wrestling set.
12. I have Mike Swain's DVD instructional
13. I have the Royce Gracie instructional
14. I have the Randy Couture instructional
15. I have the Bas Rutten instructional
16. I have Eddie Bravo's DVD
17. I have a bunch of Dan Gable vids.
18. I have Duke Roufus' instructional.

18. I have Bas's BBOC
19. I have Eddie Bravo's Jiu-Jitsu book
20. I have Kano's Judo book.
21. I have a ton of Aikido books.
22. I have a ton of freeestyle and Greco books
23. I have Dan Gable's Coaching wrestling successfully.
24. I have the Fighter's Notebook.
25. I have the Tao Of Jeet Kune Do.

Shit, really, I'm missing lots of stuff. That's just off the top of my head. And I've seen and read all of it. It's just a dick measuring contest at this point, and they call me Mr. Donkey for a reason, son.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Regor said:


> EDIT: BTW, your Judo for 2 years? My TKD was ~8



I did it to get some throws down. I was training MMA and wrestling at the same time. So  yourself. I don't think you guys ever realized how hardcore I am about MMA, because I don't talk about it much here. (There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of fans.) I'm the same way about pro wrestling, but at least I have Ohio Eric to talk to about that.

You can't beat me, Rog.  And I bet I do know more than you. But at this point, it's just bragging. Which I _never_ do.

They also call me Mr. Modest. *blush*


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2008)

I also doubt I will get together with you to watch a potential Couture/Fedor fight.  But if you want to have a gig, and Leon feels like driving again, I guess I could grace that with my presence.


----------



## Regor (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you ever play guitar? 

Hell, I'll drive down to Ohio to watch the Fedor/Couture fight with ya.


And speaking of gigs... We're opening for Jon Oliva's Pain / Circle II Circle / Manticora on Friday, Oct 3rd at the IROCK in Detroit. If you've never been to the IROCK, you should. You'd love that place. Old school 80s hard rock/metal scene kinda place.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 4, 2008)

I dont think you can associate Brock with Silvia, because Brock has that speed and aggressiveness that I dont think Silvia has.. Brock is just a BEAST when hes coming at guys, unfortunately he is very raw, and can get caught very easily, but maybe his training over the past year after the Mir fight will improve that. Needless to say, I dont know if Randy will be able to hold him off. I think its probably likely Couture will catch him with something, but he wont have an easy time doing it and I think it'll be very close.

Im rooting for Brock though. He shouldnt be compared to Kimbo either, Kimbo is more of a heavy boxer, while Brock is just gonna charge you with everything he has, and put it all on the line in the first second of the fight (Good or bad, you decide)


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

daybean said:


> ok, since this fight isnt till November. who here is watching 88 this weekend. it is a very good fight card imo.



I'll definitely be watching it. Should be some really good fights.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 4, 2008)

i think regor and boober should duke it out. it could be the ss.org fight night 

this conversation sounds kinda like... 





Da MMA!


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

I know more about guitars than you do, because I own more guitars. That also means I can automatically play better as well, because I own more.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 4, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i think regor and boober should duke it out. it could be the ss.org fight night
> 
> this conversation sounds kinda like...
> 
> ...



Could be SSFC 1


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Could be SSFC 1



We should get some other guys on the card, too!

Who would be the sponsors?


----------



## Regor (Sep 4, 2008)

HAHAHA! You guys are killing me!! 

I'm not a fighter, I'm a lover. Just look for the stains 


Anyways, funny this thread should start yesterday... cuz look what arrived today from good ole' Japan!!!










Along with a CD of Pride's theme music, and a T-Shirt that say "No Pride. No Life." eBay, a new job, and disposable income, is a horrible thing


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice jacket! 

I just rock all of my Affliction gear


----------



## jymellis (Sep 4, 2008)

my favorite fighter of all time is genki sudo! man that guy was a maniac! im not getting into this arguement about who knows more kinda dumb lol. personally i think randy is awesome, but. i think lesnar will win. only because i think he can take more of a punch than couture. and if you noticed in both lesnars previous fights when he hits the opponent they drop! he dropped both guys.i think he will beat couture in the first round. and NO i DONT like the phoney wraslin crap, i am not a wwe lesnar fan. im just stating what i think will happen (even though i would love to see couture win).



jym


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 4, 2008)

that jacket is fucking awesome regor!


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

jymellis said:


> my favorite fighter of all time is genki sudo!



Man, it's funny you mention that name, because my girlfriend's ex fought him in Pancrase.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Sep 4, 2008)

I've noticed that a few people have said they think Randy will submit Brock. Brock's relatively inexperienced, but it's pretty unlikely that Randy will make him tap. Out of his 16 wins, only 2 have been by submission. If Randy wins, it's a lot more likely that it will be by either a decision or a tko.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 4, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Man, it's funny you mention that name, because my girlfriend's ex fought him in Pancrase.



really what was his name? i prolly have that match lol.


jym


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

jymellis said:


> really what was his name? i prolly have that match lol.
> 
> 
> jym



Craig Oxley, he fights in WCL now.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 4, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Craig Oxley, he fights in WCL now.



i think i might have that one. if i remember correctly it went the whole time with both of them staying on their feet and was really slow. seemed like they were both feeling eachother out the whole time and went to a decision for genki due to he made more attempts at a grab or takedown.


jym


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 4, 2008)

jymellis said:


> i think i might have that one. if i remember correctly it went the whole time with both of them staying on their feet and was really slow. seemed like they were both feeling eachother out the whole time and went to a decision for genki due to he made more attempts at a grab or takedown.
> 
> 
> jym



No, it actually went like this:


----------



## jymellis (Sep 4, 2008)

i have that one also lol. for some reason i thought they fought in a traditional wresteling match like this.




jym


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2008)

Getting back to the original topic a little bit. Does anyone else think that it's a little premature for Lesnar to get a shot at the championship? He's 1-2 in MMA is that a title deserving record? There's guys in the lighter weights that have proven themselves 100 times over compared to Lesnar and still haven't got a shot. Don't get me wrong I think it's possible for him to beat Randy but does he even deserve to be there. I would personally like to see the UFC restructure or structure some sort of a ranking system so you can follow who is the next guy in line - instead of just giving it to the fighter du jour. That being said Randy himself probably didn't deserve the HW title fight he got after coming off of two ass whippings from Chuck Liddell and then retiring. Randy should be fighting Big Nog to unify the Belt.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 10, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> Randy should be fighting Big Nog to unify the Belt.



I agree, but the only way Randy was probably going to squash things with Dana is to fight a big fight, like Lesnar, not that Nogueira wouldn't be, but who knows what Randy is thinking. I think it is a bit premature for Lesnar to go for the belt, but with Randy coming back, Randy's got the belt, and I guess that's the fight he wants.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2008)

I know what your saying and I'm not making a judgment one way or another - I think Lesner vs. Randy can be an exciting fight certainly a big fight. I think the real reason is that Big Nog is tied up now with coaching ultimate fighter and then fighter Frank Mir and Dana doesn't want to derail his reality show. Then they also have no way of knowing if or when Randy would come back. Plus I think that HW is a little thin on talent right now.


----------



## Regor (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, like I said earlier in this thread... 

Nog vs. Mir has been set up for quite some time now, considering they're both the new coaches on TUF. And TUF is what put the UFC on the 'pop culture' map, so they can't fuck with that by not having Nog fight Mir before fighting Randy.

And since Randy is getting older and wants to fight, putting him up against Brock Lesnar gives Randy both a challenging opponent and the UFC a way to possibly crown a new HW star in Lesnar if he should win. As for Lesnar getting the fight, you've gotta realize Lesnar is a big name outside the UFC. In their demo (18-34) the WWF is a bigtime area. So getting Lesnar into MMA is a huge selling point. So they're going to do what they can to market him as much as possible.

So that's why they aren't unifying the titles immediately. They had their hands tied with the whole TUF thing.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry if I missed that I was working backward and my brain started fading at the "Who's the biggest MMA fan competition" 

Understood - Think that was pretty much the same thing I alluded to (the TUF issue). 

Didn't say I didn't understand it - personally don't prefer it though. Those of us who have been fans since UFC and MMA was basically underground have to remember that this has grown into a big business and is now being run purely to make money and not just give the fans what they want(Maybe the fans but not the hardcore fans). Like you said I'm sure many more people know Brock Lesnar than Fedor. Especially in the U.S. 

I still think it would make sense for the UFC to Rank its fighters so that it gives some method to how they pick their contenders for the titles. Maybe Lesnar (or someone like Lesnar) could still be an exception because of his disproportionately large fan base. But as a match maker I would not typically give a 1-2 fighter a shot at the title. 

And I still say the HW pool in UFC is small right now - so like you said Big Nog and Mir are committed. HH just got beat by Lesnar - so seems like a logical choice to get Randy back in the groove. Especially when you just lost TS, AA and CC and have been unable to sign JB and FE.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Jym -

That vid is not a "traditional wrestling match." That's a submission grappling tournament match, in fact the premier tourney in the world, the Abu Dhabi Combat Club's World Championship.

ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I have a ton of those, too. 

Cool jacket, Rog. Too bad it shows a defunct organization.  Yakuza!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> And I still say the HW pool in UFC is small right now - so like you said Big Nog and Mir are committed. HH just got beat by Lesnar - so seems like a logical choice to get Randy back in the groove. Especially when you just lost TS, AA and CC and have been unable to sign JB and FE.



Now this is just annoying. To clarify -

HH - Heath herring
TS - Tim Sylvia
AA - Andre Arlovski
CC- Cro Cop
JB - Josh Barnett
FE - Fedor Emilianenko

For casual fans that have no clue what the fuck DSL dude is talking about. Please, try to avoid so many abbreviations. It makes you look like an elitist. Thaaaaaaanks.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for typing those out for me- appreciate you. You spending multiple posts explaining how you are the biggest MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) fan on the board didn't make you look elitist at all. Doesn't really matter does it - if someone doesn't know what those abbreviations mean they probably don't know who the hell those guys are anyway.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 10, 2008)

these mma threads just reak of testosterone


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 10, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> Thanks for typing those out for me- appreciate you. You spending multiple posts explaining how you are the biggest MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) fan on the board didn't make you look elitist at all. Doesn't really matter does it - if someone doesn't know what those abbreviations mean they probably don't know who the hell those guys are anyway.



I knew what you were talking about. If you could quiz me with a few pictures, though, that would be better


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2008)

I forgot here at SS we are a very visual bunch - so without further ado here is all of the HW's that the UFC should have but doesn't - all deserve a title shot before BL (Brock Lesnar)

This is TS (Tim Sylvia) looking like a Sasquatch probably celebrating a win over some no one like TA (Tank Abbot)







This is AA (Andre Arlovski) who some thought would never be defeated until he got some actual competition then he showed us he could be apart of the most boring fights known to man.






This is JB not that douche WWE guy for you MMA noobs but Josh Barnett maybe one of the best HW's no one has ever heard of. He has beat Big Nog - Mark Hunt and Captain America Mr. Randy Couture.






This my friends is CC also known as Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic here he is launching Wandys' head (sorry Wanderlei Silva) into the seventh row. Made famous by killing guys with a left high kick unfortunately his own weapon was used against him and he went running back overseas. 






And finally this is FE or Fedor Emelianenko he is considered the best HW in the world maybe in the history of the sport for that small fact that he has never lost a fight. This picture is of him teaching TS (look above if you forgot) that if you ride the bull you are going to get the horns. 






I'm not a Sambo guy what's the name of "THAT" move?

Sorry Mr. Wolf for not being inclusive to the uninitiated MMA fans


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 10, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> I'm not a Sambo guy what's the name of that move?



Doggystyle! But it looks like he is setting up for a rear-naked clam jam, or possibly a triple decker pecker wrecker.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Doggystyle! But it looks like he is setting up for a rear-naked clam jam, or possibly a triple decker pecker wrecker.



^


----------



## jymellis (Sep 10, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Jym -
> 
> That vid is not a "traditional wrestling match." That's a submission grappling tournament match, in fact the premier tourney in the world, the Abu Dhabi Combat Club's World Championship.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Grecko? What is that?  Did you mean, perhaps, "Greco?"

Traditional wrestling could only be construed as something with the object to A) throw, B) pin, or C) both. Submission grappling has as its goal none of those things, since the goal is a submission! So, I say folkstyle/freestyle/Greco-Roman. That sort of thing.

DslDwg - keep being a sarcastic dick and you can be inclusive in your own club. Called the 'banned members' club.  And I didn't claim to be the biggest "fan", but to know more than anyone else about MMA. Here's the post -



The Dark Wolf said:


> BTW, I will state this now. No one on this board knows more about MMA than me.  Roger comes close, but he is a strange fanboi.



Subtle difference, but a difference nonetheless. But the posts were a little something we call "humor" around here. Tongue-in-cheek? It's still probably true , but come on. You might wanna try picking that up.


----------



## daybean (Sep 10, 2008)

*Fedor does have a loss but it was BULLSHIT, this is what i found*...kinda like when RC lost to VB when he got pocked in the eye and couldnt continue. Randy got the loss 




*Some other cool shit about fedor, like him almost ripping this guys arm off (weighing 130 pounds over fedor).*






LINK

Fedor Vs Hong Man Choi Fight Video Yarennoka! | MMA TKO

*damn, wandi makes an ugly woman!!!*


----------



## jymellis (Sep 10, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Grecko? What is that?  Did you mean, perhaps, "Greco?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

